# Megan Fox (Transformers)



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

more please


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

check out her maxim spread..wowser...blazin hot...

btw she engaged to that punk ass from beverly hill 90210. brian austin green


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

RAFAEL C said:


> check out her maxim spread..wowser...blazin hot...


I'm doing that now. 
I'm studying them very carefully.








Here are some moar pics:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, those eyes...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

um I'd stick it in her butt...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

content









I'd pee in her butt


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Shes got one of the most sexy eyes I have ever seen and her body is smokin. More pics


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Now, she is hot.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

The blond girl with the accent in transformers was much better looking. Find some pics of her.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

i'd drink her bath water


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

BullSnake FTW


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

You stole my line Bullsnake!

After the things I'd do to her my neighbors would need cigarettes. Good thing she already has my name tattooed to her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bullsnake









Megan Fox


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


>


That is one lucky Teddy Bear....

So... whats this about a Blonde co-star??

Jeff... Whacha got??


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

too bad she cant act for sh*t


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The blonde Rachel Taylor (II)


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

well... i used to think megan fox was pretty... but I saw this close up photo and got disgusted.









other than that.. she has a sick ass body.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Disgusted because of a couple zits?..

ahh well...

she's SMOKI'N in my books!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> Disgusted because of a couple zits?..
> 
> ahh well...
> 
> she's SMOKI'N in my books!


yeah you could be right.... but the whole picture kinda just disgusted me... her eyebrows were wayyyy to sharp and scary looking..the zits.. and then her make up.. i dunno... this picture just didn't do her justice. But her others are good, no doubt.

i just thought less of her after seeing this.. IMO


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> Disgusted because of a couple zits?..
> 
> ahh well...
> 
> she's SMOKI'N in my books!


yeah you could be right.... but the whole picture kinda just disgusted me... her eyebrows were wayyyy to sharp and scary looking..the zits.. and then her make up.. i dunno... this picture just didn't do her justice. But her others are good, no doubt.

i just thought less of her after seeing this.. IMO
[/quote]

dont be hatin because she darkened her eyebrows more, and the 3 tiny pimples, she owns that blonde broad anytime


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

She's still invited over to my place.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL fine fine... 
I agreed she had a smokin body though! Sheesh =P


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

She's dirty looking, and not in a good way. The blond is attractive.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

shes a dirty little girl and needs a good spanking.

edit:

just saw the Maxium layout and decided to leave my girlfriend, family, work and friends to go marry her and be her sex slave.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Do an extreme close up on anyones face (non airbrushed) and thats what it looks like. Plus, I think the has/had skin cancer.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

She is hot as hell man damn


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

She does have a good body but that one close up picture is truelly what she looks like. Ya can throw all the rest of those pics right out the window they are air brushed!! lol. She's decent in pictures but in real life her face is really only average. She has really bad skin. The pimples will go away but she has some bad acne scars. Without makeup I won't even go there.
There are alot of better ones out there.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

jdk79 said:


> She does have a good body but that one close up picture is truelly what she looks like. Ya can throw all the rest of those pics right out the window they are air brushed!! lol. She's decent in pictures but in real life her face is really only average. She has really bad skin. The pimples will go away but she has some bad acne scars. Without makeup I won't even go there.
> There are alot of better ones out there.












The other pics do her justice im sure the acne is gone


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> Disgusted because of a couple zits?..
> 
> ahh well...
> 
> she's SMOKI'N in my books!


yeah you could be right.... but the whole picture kinda just disgusted me... her eyebrows were wayyyy to sharp and scary looking..the zits.. and then her make up.. i dunno... this picture just didn't do her justice. But her others are good, no doubt.

i just thought less of her after seeing this.. IMO
[/quote]

Don't worry, two inventions that help guys bang girls with the "bad" face.










or


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

The acne that she had in that one close up picture may be gone but she still has a pizza face..she has acne scars all over. Take the make up off and its even worse im sure. Those other pictures are all air brushed and not real. She does have a good body that is for sure but the face is junk compared to what else is out there right now.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

jdk79 said:


> The acne that she had in that one close up picture may be gone but she still has a pizza face..she has acne scars all over. Take the make up off and its even worse im sure. Those other pictures are all air brushed and not real. She does have a good body that is for sure but the face is junk compared to what else is out there right now.


you have got to be kidding me. if she came and sat on your lap, and whispered in your ear, lets do it, you wouldn't say nope, you have a pizza face, your pics are air brushed, and look at those scars, i cant be seen with you??

(Edit: Insert Emoticon Guy Getting Kicked In The Nuts Here)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RAFAEL C said:


> check out her maxim spread..wowser...blazin hot...
> 
> btw she engaged to that punk ass from beverly hill 90210. brian austin green


brian and her look alike, they are hot they will look hot 2gether


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Disgusted because of a couple zits?..
> 
> ahh well...
> 
> she's SMOKI'N in my books!


yeah you could be right.... but the whole picture kinda just disgusted me... her eyebrows were wayyyy to sharp and scary looking..the zits.. and then her make up.. i dunno... this picture just didn't do her justice. But her others are good, no doubt.

i just thought less of her after seeing this.. IMO
[/quote]

Don't worry, two inventions that help guys bang girls with the "bad" face.










or









[/quote]

LMAO... THAT WAS REALLY FUNNY =P


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I was wondering what was going on


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Shes got a nice bod but yeah.. the crater face kinda kills it. If a woman HAS to wear make up to make themselves pretty then they are not. forget her. just hit the strip club.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

talk about makeup that you can take off with a spoon.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Probably inappropriate...but it's fitting.










Thanks Bullsnake...lol


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I can guarantee that there isn't a celebrity out there that doesn't put 2 inches of "plaster" on her face before going to these premiers and award shows.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I think your missing the point..close up with makeup or not in the real world she is not that hot. Her face has alot of flaws even thru that make up. Take away the airbrushing in those magazines and thats what you get. I could probably name off 50 celebs in the 20-40 age range that are alot better looking. Heck I could go to walmart and probably find 10 women in under 20 minutes that has a better face.



Geis said:


> I can guarantee that there isn't a celebrity out there that doesn't put 2 inches of "plaster" on her face before going to these premiers and award shows.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I still think you all are nuts and just argumentative. If 3 zits and maybe 4 acne scars makes a person unattractive then you all have standards that make Hugh Heifer look ghetto.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I didn't know everyone on pfury dated super models.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I didn't know everyone on pfury dated super models.


I hear that


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> I didn't know everyone on pfury dated super models.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

cjdrew2 said:


> I didn't know everyone on pfury dated super models.


I hear that








[/quote]

In for nudes of everyones ex's here if they do date supermodels.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> I didn't know everyone on pfury dated super models.


I hear that








[/quote]

In for nudes of everyones ex's here if they do date supermodels.
[/quote]


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

coutl said:


> I didn't know everyone on pfury dated super models.


I hear that








[/quote]

In for nudes of everyones ex's here if they do date supermodels.
[/quote]









[/quote]

Sounds like a good thread. "Dirty pictures of your ex"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Geis said:


> I still think you all are nuts and just argumentative. If 3 zits and maybe 4 acne scars makes a person unattractive then you all have standards that make Hugh Heifer look ghetto.


i can find you 20 girls with 3 zits and 4 acne scars that look better than her on myspace in under 2 hours. megan fox really isn't that hot. and you know how you can tell she puts on obscene amounts of makeup? her head is a different color than her body. that has got to be the ultimate turn off about a girl. and if you do have to put on that much makeup to look pretty, get someone that can match the color of your skin, jesus christ.

she's just an average looking girl that has a great body and was a supporting actress in a big film. i'm not saying that she's horribly ugly, i'm just saying that she's really not that hot. and she certainly isn't something that i would drool over.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hyphen said:


> I still think you all are nuts and just argumentative. If 3 zits and maybe 4 acne scars makes a person unattractive then you all have standards that make Hugh Heifer look ghetto.


i can find you 20 girls with 3 zits and 4 acne scars that look better than her on myspace in under 2 hours. megan fox really isn't that hot. and you know how you can tell she puts on obscene amounts of makeup? her head is a different color than her body. that has got to be the ultimate turn off about a girl. and if you do have to put on that much makeup to look pretty, get someone that can match the color of your skin, jesus christ.

she's just an average looking girl that has a great body and was a supporting actress in a big film. i'm not saying that she's horribly ugly, i'm just saying that she's really not that hot. and she certainly isn't something that i would drool over.
[/quote]
Word, any Girls gone wild DVDs can yeild better ass then that.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> I still think you all are nuts and just argumentative. If 3 zits and maybe 4 acne scars makes a person unattractive then you all have standards that make Hugh Heifer look ghetto.


i can find you 20 girls with 3 zits and 4 acne scars that look better than her on myspace in under 2 hours. megan fox really isn't that hot. and you know how you can tell she puts on obscene amounts of makeup? her head is a different color than her body. that has got to be the ultimate turn off about a girl. and if you do have to put on that much makeup to look pretty, get someone that can match the color of your skin, jesus christ.

she's just an average looking girl that has a great body and was a supporting actress in a big film. i'm not saying that she's horribly ugly, i'm just saying that she's really not that hot. and she certainly isn't something that i would drool over.
[/quote]
Word, any Girls gone wild DVDs can yeild better ass then that.
[/quote]

Girl Gone Wild


----------

